

Getting started with Android development using Groovy 2.4 and Android Studio - hosainnet
http://hosain.net/2015/02/07/getting-started-with-android-development-using-groovy-2.4-and-android-studio.html

======
vorg
You listed some benefits of using Groovy over Java (i.e. closure, dynamic
typing, and collections syntax making code shorter, and metaclassing) but you
haven't shown any benefits of Groovy over other languages for Android, e.g.
Scala, which already have those benefits.

